# What to plant pasture to with low calcium soil?



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

I just opened up some new ground that was mixed hard and softwood. I had a soils test done last fall that shows calcium levels at 15.8%, optimum ranges are normally in the 65% to 75% so I'm pretty low. I put chicken dressing on last fall from layer hens so that would have some lime in it and I am looking into getting some wood ash on this summer from a local wood turning mill that burns slabs to run their dry kilns.

This ground will be used as pasture only. I want to get on it and put some seed down this spring (still has about 6 in. of snow right now). Anybody have any suggestions as to what would be a good bet to seed it to?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Richardin52 said:


> I just opened up some new ground that was mixed hard and softwood. I had a soils test done last fall that shows calcium levels at 15.8%, optimum ranges are normally in the 65% to 75% so I'm pretty low. I put chicken dressing on last fall from layer hens so that would have some lime in it and I am looking into getting some wood ash on this summer from a local wood turning mill that burns slabs to run their dry kilns.
> 
> This ground will be used as pasture only. I want to get on it and put some seed down this spring (still has about 6 in. of snow right now). Anybody have any suggestions as to what would be a good bet to seed it to?


Richard, explain your situation to your local extension agent to get some additional recommendation. Up in your country I would use a variety of seed....Meadow fescue, hardy type orchard grass, and others that fair well in cold climates and of course hardy clovers. I suspect swmnhay could help you with a recommendation as he is familiar with North country climates.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Richard, I would definately be putting on some high calcium lime . Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

What is the PH?

Plant a mix.This would be a good option.Perhaps add some clover to it.

Forage Grass Mixes from Producer's Choice Seed


----------

